# free audio files



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

has anyone here downloaded from this site?









2L High Resolution Music .:. free TEST BENCH


We invite you to join us in this evaluation of future consumer delivery formats. Download high resolution audio files from Norwegian 2L in stereo 96kHz, 192kHz, DXD, DSD and 5.1 surround. MQA and FLAC are lossless encodings derived directly from our original production masters. Enjoy the music!



www.2l.no


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

judging by the MQA site I am going to download the files... I can post any issues later








MQA


MQA




www.mqa.co.uk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

abusiveDAD said:


> judging by the MQA site I am going to download the files... I can post any issues later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Do you have an MQA DAC or playback device that supports MQA unfolding?


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Fyi... I saved some files at work on a thumb drive. MQA plays as a flac file on pc and probably any other basic player. To get the most out of it you need a full end MQA player, I just learned this today that there are different levels of playback depending on the unit that you are using ='s the quality of playb


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes... got home and files are legit so far


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

I have an onkyo DP-X1 hd music player that plays mqa files. Unfortunately its build quality is garbage and both of the headphone jacks are broken (standard and balanced cable). Besides that it's a nice player.


----------

